# Voting and cookies...



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi, All.

I've been a little confused about the AquaRank voting thing. So finally, I made it a point to check and see if the "in" or "out" numbers change when I click on "vote for Aquatic Plant Central." It didn't appear to change anything, and then I saw something that said that votes don't count without cookies. What cookies? How do I know if I have them? Do I need milk too ( :lol: )?

I'd ask my computer nerd husband, but right now I'm kinda not talking to him :roll: . 

How can I get cookies and how can I find out if I have them?

Thanks.

-Naomi


----------



## Chuck H (Jan 25, 2004)

Mmmmm....cookies! =P~

But, unfortunately, these cookies aren't the tasty ones. It's just a cute name for a computer file that some websites use to store info specific to your machine (and you) on your hard disk for tracking purposes, site preferences, personal information, etc. Often they are benign, but they can also be malicious or otherwise intrusive, so most modern browsers allow you to control them.

If you are using auto login here, then you probably have cookies enabled. Otherwise....

If you are using Internet Explorer, select "Tools" on the menu bar, then "Internet Options...", then click on the "Privacy" tab. Temporarily adjust the slider to accept all cookies, vote, then reset the slider to its original position or whichever level of security you want.

I hope that wasn't confusing. Feel free to send me a PM or email if you don't understand something or are using a different browser. Also, your browser's help file should contain info about controlling cookies.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks, Chuck. I waited two days to make sure that I wasn't voting too soon after my last vote... My husband set my computer to "as cookie-enabling as possible" and still, my vote doesn't change either of the "in" or "out" numbers at AquaRank. 

Oh well - I guess "my vote doesn't count" is a valid excuse in this case . Thanks for trying to help, though. 

-Naomi


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Naomi,

Thanks for your interest. 

Your vote should be counting. However, Aqua Rank only updates at certain time intervals. So, unless you come back an hour later, you won't see the numbers changing.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Your vote should be counting. However, Aqua Rank only updates at certain time intervals. So, unless you come back an hour later, you won't see the numbers changing.


Could you imagine the processing time it would take to have real-time stats on that page? I couldn't imagine having real-time stats and having the server generate those pages real-time.

Matt


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh my gosh, DUH! I don't know why I thought it would be real-time, especially considering the traffic there...  

Heh... Thanks. I'll keep voting whether or not it ultimately counts. I wish there were a way to know for sure. Well, I believe in an after-life so it shouldn't be too far a stretch to believe that my vote gets counted at AquaRank :lol: .

Thanks for pointing out the lag time.

-Naomi


----------

